#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] This page is not Valid HTML 4.01!

## Meow

因為檢查的網站（http://validator.w3.org/）無法直接分析狼之樂園的網頁，所以我就用拷貝原始碼的方式去驗證，結果得到了像附件那樣的結果，發生30個錯誤。

我以第一個錯誤當例子：




> 1. Error Line 72 column 631: required attribute "ALT" not specified.
> ...ni_message.gif" width="12" height="13" border="0" hspace="3" />您沒有新�
> 
> The attribute given above is required for an element that you've used, but you have omitted it. For instance, in most HTML and XHTML document types the "type" attribute is required on the "script" element and the "alt" attribute is required for the "img" element. 
> 
> Typical values for type are type="text/css" for <style> and type="text/javascript" for <script>.

----------

